# Arboreal Showcase Vivarium



## Terrarium Supplies

Hi guys, I'm back with another project on the table. This time I'm doing things different. Although I'm fairly new to the natural build scene, I love to venture into new things. I've bled the whole silicone / coco-fiber thing to death so I'm trying to up my game and use some alternative methods whilst learning new skills.

Last week I became the proud owner of a brand new custom 50x50x100cm (high) arboreal vivarium from DMS Vivaria. You've probably seen me blowing his trumpet over the past week. The viv is cracking and dying for some creativity so this week, after work I've been gathering up some materials.

Being a sun starved Brit, any sign of good weather and I try and get out and about. So today, I rolled up shorts, slapped on some sun screen and started the marathon build.

* Building the stand inner frame to hold the weight*


















































































*Stand inner frame complete

*


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

*Interior Back Wall Part 1*










Saw this little chap whilst I was measuring up the back wall (looks tropical to me lol)


----------



## Terrarium Supplies




----------



## Terrarium Supplies

*Interior Back Wall Part 1 Complete*


----------



## the reptile diary

looking well m8 now get your finger out and get it finished while the sun last


----------



## Meefloaf

looking good mate, cant wait to see how this goes on, what are you going to use to seal it (know you've been looking at a few methods)


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

the reptile diary said:


> looking well m8 now get your finger out and get it finished while the sun last


Plenty of time yet (I hope)




Meefloaf said:


> looking good mate, cant wait to see how this goes on, what are you going to use to seal it (know you've been looking at a few methods)


I'm using a few methods Joe. 

Waterproof PVA / Cemestone SBR / Porous compost for the cracked inner walls and roots.
Waterproof PVA / Somerset peat for tree bark.
Mapei grey and charcoal / G4 sealer for the exterior walls. 
Acrylic paint for the dry brushing.
Tree fern for some detailing along with silver sand for textures.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Definitely looking exciting! :2thumb:

Your 'tropical' friend is a green shield bug, by the way: Green shield bug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Meefloaf

epic! cant wait to see the results


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Ron Magpie said:


> Definitely looking exciting! :2thumb:
> 
> Your 'tropical' friend is a green shield bug, by the way: Green shield bug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Probably make good frog bait :whistling2:



Meefloaf said:


> epic! cant wait to see the results


More to come shortly....


----------



## Drayvan

Looking great so far :2thumb:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

*Interior Tree Trunks Part 1







































































































































*


----------



## Terrarium Supplies




----------



## martin r

looking cracking so far! what's in the mix for the roots and how many coats do you use?
:notworthy:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

martin r said:


> looking cracking so far! what's in the mix for the roots and how many coats do you use?
> :notworthy:


Martin, the mix consists of a 50:50 PVA / water with somerset peat, tree fern and spag moss. The moss is dried out and added to aid bonding. I think I'm looking at around 3 base coats before I start detailing and adding bark textures with inconsistencies.


----------



## martin r

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Martin, the mix consists of a 50:50 PVA / water with somerset peat, tree fern and spag moss. The moss is dried out and added to aid bonding. I think I'm looking at around 3 base coats before I start detailing and adding bark textures with inconsistencies.


thanks for the reply. really interested to see how this all comes together and steal some ideas for my spider tanks


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

*

















































































**Interior Tree Trunks Part 1 Complete




































































































*


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

*Interior Back Wall Part 2 Complete*


----------



## Cornish-J

really looking forward to seeing this finished, the back wall looks amazing!

Pictures of the complete process are a great help too - keep up the awesome work!


----------



## ronnyjodes

I was hoping you'd do a bit of drybrushing . Try using a very light drybrushed coat of green, really adds an extra dimension. I take it you're going to varnish over the lot? If so Games Workshop do a brown inkwash called Agrax Earthshade. Slap it on liberally and it spills in to all the cracks and crevises and adds an element of depth and texture.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Cornish-J said:


> Pictures of the complete process are a great help too - keep up the awesome work!


Trying to keep the camera from getting grimed up between shots is a challenge lol



ronnyjodes said:


> I was hoping you'd do a bit of drybrushing . Try using a very light drybrushed coat of green, really adds an extra dimension. I take it you're going to varnish over the lot? If so Games Workshop do a brown inkwash called Agrax Earthshade. Slap it on liberally and it spills in to all the cracks and crevises and adds an element of depth and texture.


One step a head of you Jon, already got my wash. The Acrylic colour is called 'Brazilian Brown' - R90F. I'm going to thin this out with some water and like you say, let is take it's course into the grooves and cracks. All finished with Yacht Varnish (Satin).


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

*Interior Side Walls Part 1


















































































**Interior Side Walls Part 1 Complete











**Interior Side Walls Part 2









































































*


----------



## Meefloaf

amazing fella.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

*Vivarium Work Part 1

*First shot of the vivarium in all it's glory*.































































*


----------



## Liam Yule

Looks good mate. The roots are good! Looking forward to the next stage! 

Liam


----------



## Cornish-J

updates!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Been @ work J lol!!! However I've got loads coming this weekend


----------



## Cornish-J

oh yea, i've had a couple days off so i keep thinking it's a weekend! .. i'll let you off


----------



## Ron Magpie

The anticipation is getting on my nerves...


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Ron Magpie said:


> The anticipation is getting on my nerves...


That's a bit harsh Ron :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Terrarium Supplies said:


> That's a bit harsh Ron :lol2:


Not meant to be harsh- I'm just the impatient sort- ask Stu! :lol2:

I can see it will be amazing- I just want to *see*!


----------



## Meefloaf

i will literally eat a kitten's face if their isnt any new pics*





*this is an idle threat, dogs faces taste much better


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Well according to the 'Met Office' and I say this very loosely, we are in for some torrential storms at the later end of next week (however these are the so called experts that gave us a wash out summer)... so that gives me this weekend to complete the interior before I can move it inside and work on the custom hood and climate electronics. No pressure like


----------



## Meefloaf

seriously, i've booked tickets to korea and got the a great dane on pre-order


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Meefloaf said:


> seriously, i've booked tickets to korea and got the a great dane on pre-order


haha, I better pull my finger out then 'woof woof' and crack on! The audience has spoken :blush:


----------



## Meefloaf

Darla the Great Dane is Worried - YouTube


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Meefloaf said:


> Darla the Great Dane is Worried - YouTube


There's always one :mf_dribble:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

*









**Vivarium Work Part 1 Complete

*









So today, I have made some significant changes. More so to the background. It dawned on me that I made some amateur mistakes. First of all, the size was out, not taking into account the layers add a good cm to each side. Second, although I was happy with the look, I wanted to reflect a more natural landscape.*

Interior Back Wall Part 2.1






















































































































*


----------



## Terrarium Supplies




----------



## soundstounite

Ron Magpie said:


> Not meant to be harsh- I'm just the impatient sort- ask Stu! :lol2:
> 
> I can see it will be amazing- I just want to *see*!


Ahh cobblers,you are harsh:Na_Na_Na_Na:.Many's the time I've heard Ron say,"I,don't care for all this back background malarky,myself,but i admire the work of others" then he want's it finished before the silicone has time to cure in step one:whistling2:

Ron you're a taskmaster, naturally I am just messing about which you know,but maybe others don't :Na_Na_Na_Na: .

'Ere great work J..........pull your finger out mate:blush: I want to see it finished:bash::lol2:

hmm best get back to it before.......

Stu


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

This time around, two shades of brown are added as guides to where I plan on putting the mix after sealing. This I hope will aid plant growth better than just a solid rock wall. 



















The next shots give clarity as to why I changed the wall theme. A much more harsh rock face with no static pattern. Boulders and cliff faces - less of the brick work castle greyskull!! More en' natural 



















This shot gives a better close up of the new texture I applied. Instead of simply dry brushing over smooth grout, the PVA base added a more refined texture which I could pick out more easily - happy days!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

soundstounite said:


> hmm best get back to it before......


We can't rush these things Stu :mf_dribble:


----------



## terryTHEfrog

Eagerly waiting !!!! You ain't alone RON lol !!


----------



## mattbeighton

Terrarium Supplies said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


So are they all cut down blocks of expanded foam? Think I might try that and then chat it with the same mix you used on the roots.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

mattbeighton said:


> So are they all cut down blocks of expanded foam? Think I might try that and then chat it with the same mix you used on the roots.


Yes Matt, all using foam - cheap, lightweight and easy to manipulate.


----------



## mattbeighton

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Yes Matt, all using foam - cheap, lightweight and easy to manipulate.


Works very well! Roughly how much foam did you get through for the back wall?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Only 2 pieces and got loads left over for some other projects I have on.

x1 Polystyrene 25mmx1200x2.4m - Polystyrene Insulation - Insulation -Building Materials - Wickes (25mm for side and back walls)
x1 Polystyrene 50mmx600x2.4m - Polystyrene Insulation - Insulation -Building Materials - Wickes (50mm for boulders and general rock use)


----------



## mattbeighton

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Only 2 pieces and got loads left over for some other projects I have on.
> 
> x1 Polystyrene 25mmx1200x2.4m - Polystyrene Insulation - Insulation -Building Materials - Wickes (25mm for side and back walls)
> x1 Polystyrene 50mmx600x2.4m - Polystyrene Insulation - Insulation -Building Materials - Wickes (50mm for boulders and general rock use)


Sorry, I meant how much expanding foam did you use for the rocks.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

mattbeighton said:


> Sorry, I meant how much expanding foam did you use for the rocks.


Ahhh, I used 2 cans of foam. Not a top brand like others use. I find that the cheap stuff works how I want it and can pick a can up from the pound shops up here for a quid.


----------



## mattbeighton

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Ahhh, I used 2 cans of foam. Not a top brand like others use. I find that the cheap stuff works how I want it and can pick a can up from the pound shops up here for a quid.


Didn't think to check the poundshops. Here in Leicester, we have a row of 4 or 5 on one street, might get lucky!

For my FBT set up I am about to work on, could I just coat with your peat/fern/sphag/pva mix and leave it so long as it is above the water line, or would I still need to grout and then seal? I intend to grout and G4 the underwater rock areas, but I like the look of the branches and it would make a nice effect and cheaper if I didn't need to grout and seal.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

mattbeighton said:


> Didn't think to check the poundshops. Here in Leicester, we have a row of 4 or 5 on one street, might get lucky!


It's swings and roundabouts Matt. When they have it in a basically clear the shelves and stock up on the stuff. If pound shops fail, then try other cheapo stores like Homebargains and B&M. Don't pay B&Q, Wickes or Screwfix own label prices for foam. As for the premium stuff, to be honest I've never tried it as the price tag alone puts me off. However there are guys on here we swear by it.



mattbeighton said:


> For my FBT set up I am about to work on, could I just coat with your peat/fern/sphag/pva mix and leave it so long as it is above the water line, or would I still need to grout and then seal? I intend to grout and G4 the underwater rock areas, but I like the look of the branches and it would make a nice effect and cheaper if I didn't need to grout and seal.


Before I started my build I tried and tested a lot of different mixes that I could make, cheap and easily from most hardware/home stores. The best and most durable I found was the mix I'm currently using. Being the first time, I cannot comment on the long-term of the material however I did and still are testing it out the best I can. I've had the same mix submerged in water for nearly 3 weeks now and it's rock solid still. 

I know FBT well as I've kept these before. By using the same methods mate you could really go to town with it all. If you can, create the background and main feature out of the tank as this has so many benefits.

Start off with a foam sheet, and map out your build. Get a feel of your materials and start to craft out your layers. Then simply build it up and carve your way around the landscape. If you don't like the flow then you can change it.

I would personally coat all poly and foam with the PVA mix first (as grout adheres better to this and also gives it a quick watertight seal). Then introduces thin coats of grout. Getting thicker with each layer. For submerged areas, certainly use G4. I'm going to be using Yacht varnish satin and a flat varnish to take out the shine.

Being semi-aquatic Matt, I would lock and seal everything. Same applies to roots and other features you build. I on the other hand only have to seal as I have no direct water area. Just misting nozzles :2thumb:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Well according to the 'Met Office' and I say this very loosely, we are in for some torrential storms at the later end of next week (however these are the so called experts that gave us a wash out summer)... so that gives me this weekend to complete the interior before I can move it inside and work on the custom hood and climate electronics. No pressure like


I hope so mate im running out of water in my water butt :blush:

love the work on the viv dude looks stunning, can you tell me how thick the polystyrene is? do you worry about loosing space or will it create more than it uses (ledges and stuff)


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> I hope so mate im running out of water in my water butt :blush:


lol, us brits love to waffle on about the weather don't we :blush:



grizzlymonkyboy said:


> love the work on the viv dude looks stunning, can you tell me how thick the polystyrene is? do you worry about loosing space or will it create more than it uses (ledges and stuff)


The poly wall were built from 25mm. But like you said, I'm not too concerned as the vertical landscape should aid the frogs as they explore new ground.


----------



## fatlad69

Great looking build, can't wait to see it finished.

I have just found out that plastidip melts styrofoam so back to square one with my build. I am half way through another viv and don't really want to scrap that as well so was thinking of using PVA over the styrofoam then the rockoflex. The plastidip shouldn't cause problems this way, what do you think?

What PVA did you use?

Cheers

Adam


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Holey moley Adam, glad I didn't use it then! I do know that it gives off some chronic fumes so must have some burning properties. 

Yeah go for the PVA base mate. I used standard Evo-Stik in the 1ltr drum from B&Q. It's weatherproof and the data sheet for all thing hazardous looks safe and sound for all things aquatic. 

First time I've used it and I'm very impressed.


----------



## fatlad69

I am contemplating just using the PVA with sphagnum peat and tree fern. What is the finish like and do you just mix it all in and slap it on?


----------



## frogman955

I keep forgetting about this stuff.
I`ve used it before and it works fine.
None toxic and designed for use in marine aquariums.
No need to even coat it with anything if that floats your boat.
Spraydekor - NT Labs


Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

fatlad69 said:


> I am contemplating just using the PVA with sphagnum peat and tree fern. What is the finish like and do you just mix it all in and slap it on?


The key what I've found Adam is to use a fine grain peat. Any rocks and gravel can make it difficult to work with. So on that note I presume tree fern cold cause some problems unless finely chopped up as it is a bit twiggy. 

I basically get a bucket, add 50:50 PVA and water then mix it all up into a paste depending on the volume I need. I then add dried spag moss and slowly pour in the peat until it goes like sloppy porridge. Leave it for about 5mins as it starts to come together then get a soft bristle paint brush and literally slap it on. Quite fun really haha' Hardly any fumes but sticks like sh#t!


----------



## fatlad69

Terrarium Supplies said:


> The key what I've found Adam is to use a fine grain peat. Any rocks and gravel can make it difficult to work with. So on that note I presume tree fern cold cause some problems unless finely chopped up as it is a bit twiggy.
> 
> I basically get a bucket, add 50:50 PVA and water then mix it all up into a paste depending on the volume I need. I then add dried spag moss and slowly pour in the peat until it goes like sloppy porridge. Leave it for about 5mins as it starts to come together then get a soft bristle paint brush and literally slap it on. Quite fun really haha' Hardly any fumes but sticks like sh#t!


I think I will give it a go. How many coats do you think? What's the drying time between coats?

I might try it over the background that the plastidip wrecked. Might be able to salvage it using this method.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

fatlad69 said:


> I think I will give it a go. How many coats do you think? What's the drying time between coats?
> 
> I might try it over the background that the plastidip wrecked. Might be able to salvage it using this method.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Adam


This week has been super hot and sunny so drying times for each coat was around 1hr. It comes together quite fast really.

Yeah you'll be able to just whack it over the platidip mate and will give it a good natural texture ready for the next layer of work. If you are referring to your latest build with the cool rope vines then the mix will really bring them out. I plan on doing the same to my tree roots (when I get to that stage of course). For area that need extra detail then just build up the coat as I would say that each coat applies a good 1-2mm thickness. 

If you want to add stability like I did with the tree trunks then make the mix thicker. Add more PVA and peat so it becomes like clay, with a hell of a lot less weight. It's win win mate - cheap, easy and frog safe :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69

Terrarium Supplies said:


> This week has been super hot and sunny so drying times for each coat was around 1hr. It comes together quite fast really.
> 
> Yeah you'll be able to just whack it over the platidip mate and will give it a good natural texture ready for the next layer of work. If you are referring to your latest build with the cool rope vines then the mix will really bring them out. I plan on doing the same to my tree roots (when I get to that stage of course). For area that need extra detail then just build up the coat as I would say that each coat applies a good 1-2mm thickness.
> 
> If you want to add stability like I did with the tree trunks then make the mix thicker. Add more PVA and peat so it becomes like clay, with a hell of a lot less weight. It's win win mate - cheap, easy and frog safe :2thumb:


I think I will give it a go. I will practice on the knackered one before trying it on the side panels. Cheers


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Got shafted last night as we had some light rain. Woke up to find that most of my work had a covering of water on the surface so had to wipe it all down with some kitchen roll. Absolutely zero sun today so drying times have been dramatically reduced. I can see this pattern remaining now for a while so will have to play weather yo-yo for a while. Time to seal all this up.... pronto!



























*




































*Halfway between drying. baring in mind that each wall needs three coats of this stuff with drying time for each layer around 8hrs!! One thing to note that this stuff really locks down. Every little crack line gets filled in nicely but the odour this stuff omits is strong.


----------



## Liam Yule

Thats probably the best rock background i've seen mate


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Cheers Liam, there is two sides to the rock wall so hopefully once both are fully sealed they will come together nicely and contour around the vivs back wall. Drying times are very slow though so this I guess is the boring part of the build. 

...I want to get planting things up lol!


----------



## fatlad69

It is looking sweet, I may have to try the rock wall in the future.

With the PVA method what sort of a finish does it give to the tree roots?


----------



## Meefloaf

the tree is what i'm really interested in too, after reading this thread, i'm pondering my next build, thinking of getting an arboreal DMS viv, and doing a buttress tree in one corner

the rock work is ace fella and definitely looking into this method using pva


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

fatlad69 said:


> It is looking sweet, I may have to try the rock wall in the future.
> 
> With the PVA method what sort of a finish does it give to the tree roots?


Cheers guys, the PVA gives it a rough, strong finish. You can however squeeze it once it's all bone dry and set and there is a bit of flexibility. It's quite dark in colour but you can add some cement colouring from Sika. Sika is our Metzger (who produce Flevopol) equivalent. 



Meefloaf said:


> the tree is what i'm really interested in too, after reading this thread, i'm pondering my next build, thinking of getting an arboreal DMS viv, and doing a buttress tree in one corner
> 
> the rock work is ace fella and definitely looking into this method using pva


I'm hoping to crack on with the tree roots this coming week after work, weather depending of course.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Managed to prime the second coat of varnish today, super super hot!! These next few shots show how the varnish is a dull brown (almost bronze) when applied.














































This is a result of drying out in the warmth. Cracks form as the varnish sets quicker. Almost seems to pull the grout a part whilst curing. Looks quite good in the flesh though and adds that extra bit of dimension to the rocks.


----------



## Meefloaf

in the words of Max Cavalera and Sepultura....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWQTi5-VDGA

:lol2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

lol, nearly defended me that thing!!! 

I need to finish the background before I can sculp my way around the roots and branches. Only one more coat to go before fitting then I can move onwards and upwards.


----------



## Meefloaf

i know fella, all this talk of roots brought that song to my mind :2thumb:


----------



## Liam Yule

Looks sweet


----------



## Ron Magpie

Liam Yule said:


> Looks sweet


I'm really waiting for the substrate/planted bit, now- in a* good* way! :2thumb:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm really waiting for the substrate/planted bit, now- in a* good* way! :2thumb:


Good to hear Ronaldo! Won't be too long although I'm now rained off booooo :bash:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Onwards and upwards as they say so whilst dodging rain today I manage to get the final coat on the back feature wall. One thing to mention is that for anyone looking to build rock and solid waterproof decor, this next product is a must have product for any creative build tool box. It's flat matt so takes the shine out of most finishes. Works and looks very much like PVA.














































Halfway between drying. Had to move it inside for now to finish curing. It's then going outside to weather the storms. Just to see how it fairs under heavy rainfall.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Good to hear Ronaldo! Won't be too long although I'm now rained off booooo :bash:


Tease! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Liam Yule

Looks good. Looks more real after every coat :lol2:


----------



## the reptile diary

Cant wait to see the viv setup now as this has to be the best looking decor ive seen used in one.
excellent work


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Lots of new stuff coming in now. Here is a compilation of the goods so far. A mixed of climate control, heating, lighting and custom fixtures.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

the reptile diary said:


> Cant wait to see the viv setup now as this has to be the best looking decor ive seen used in one.
> excellent work





Postcard said:


> That is actually stunning, looks better than most zoo exhibits - love seeing the step-by-step so you can actually see how much time / effort has gone into creating something that looks incredible.
> 
> The boulders look a lot better than the first background too - worth the bit of extra time / effort to get it totally right.
> 
> Might have missed it - but what's going in it?


x2 Thanks! :blush::blush::blush:

2.2 Phyllomedusa sauvagii


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

*Custom Vivarium Hood Part 1
*
*



















































































































































































*


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

This is what I was after, a nice snug and flush fit.


----------



## samurai

This looks amazing so far, can't wait to see the finished article :2thumb:


----------



## Liam Yule

Show off ay?!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies




----------



## Terrarium Supplies




----------



## Dale63

it all coming together now carnt wait to see it when it is finished


----------



## Wolfenrook

I don't usually post on unfinished build threads, people misunderstand my intent when I do as I tend to be quite blunt. :lol2:

However, what I am going to say here can't be misunderstood. That new rock wall is STUNNING! Now do another and create a mystie enclosure mimicing one of their biotopes. : victory:

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Wolfenrook said:


> However, what I am going to say here can't be misunderstood. That new rock wall is STUNNING! Now do another and create a mystie enclosure mimicing one of their biotopes. : victory:
> 
> Ade


Thought you'd dropped of the end of the earth Ade, thanks all : victory:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ner mate, just staying out of it if you know what I mean?  Trying to avoid ANYTHING that could be a source of debate... lol

Ade


----------



## fatlad69

Simply stunning, first time I have seen this method used for phibs and maybe something I may try and copy ( although not as well as you ) in the future.

Adam

By the way sealing the rockoflex with PVA has stopped the plastidip reacting with the styrofoam so thanks for the tip.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

fatlad69 said:


> By the way sealing the rockoflex with PVA has stopped the plastidip reacting with the styrofoam so thanks for the tip.


Adam, that's great news! Glad it worked for you :2thumb:


----------



## Dale63

never mind the chit chat james get on with it, i would like to see how good the viv i built looks when you have finished your faffing only joking it looks the dogs nadgers.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

*Stand Outer Frame




















































































































































































*


----------



## Terrarium Supplies




----------



## Terrarium Supplies

I like the chunky furniture look and hopefully I have achieved it here. I may put a back on it but not 100% sure yet as I've got to start rigging it all up (once painted of course!).










*Stand Outer Frame* *Complete*


----------



## Cornish-J

you got some serious skills! .. you do this sort of thing for a living?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Cornish-J said:


> you got some serious skills! .. you do this sort of thing for a living?


Thanks J, no not at all just enjoy building things and DIY projects.


----------



## creg

Are you a trained carpenter? or had other construction training? you have some serious skills :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf

will have to try building a unit like this, you using just pine (frame) and mdf fella ?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

creg said:


> Are you a trained carpenter? or had other construction training? you have some serious skills :2thumb:


Hey creg and good to see you here. No not trained in anything like this I just take my time and make sure all the measurements are precise. Plus I have to make sure the frame can take the weight of the viv, especially once filled and wet.



Meefloaf said:


> will have to try building a unit like this, you using just pine (frame) and mdf fella ?


Yes Joe just basic cheap 4x3 for the frame which aided me as it doubled up as a mini work bench for the walls and stuff. The MDF is 18mm and cut into the required lengths. I had to trim some bits but having a good timber hand saw works a treat. I don't use jigsaws as I don't like them.


----------



## creg

I'm actually looking at buying some kind of frogs around September time, i always check this section now and then for viv builds, nobody does planted vivs like amphibian keepers. :no1: This is shaping up to be one of the best.

If i had the cash i'd have bought a viv off richie.b (rainforestvivs) today from creaks and a couple darts.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

creg said:


> nobody does planted vivs like amphibian keepers.


Us amphibian folk are the master craftsman of the trade :mf_dribble: 

Once you really start drilling down into the amphibian world creg, you'll understand why many of us are so passionate about our phibs. Whether or not they are colourful or dull, nocturnal or diurnal, shy or bold, we all share the very same desire and respect for our wonderful amphibian friends :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf

we learn so much from each other (altho i'm a n00b) i've learnt so much from all the different people in amphib and habitat sections, the mind is constantly thinking, i'll but a branch here next time, plant here and there and so many techniques to create a wonderful slice of our desired critters home.

sorting out the paperwork atm for a house and the missus is already resigned to me taking the third bedroom for my critters lol


----------



## Dale63

wish my work was as good as yours J it all looks brilliant.


----------



## frogman955

creg said:


> I'm actually looking at buying some kind of frogs around September time, i always check this section now and then for viv builds, nobody does planted vivs like amphibian keepers.


In September there`s the BAKS meet where you can get frogs or even vivs from DMS.


Mike


----------



## blabble182

Just thought id have a quick glance at the thread. now ive read the whole thing! looking epic! amphibian builds are were i look for inspiration, i dont know where you guys get your ideas from.

and great tip on the polyvine dead flat varnish, ordered some as it may solve many of my problems! how much does it actually dull down varnish in your experience?


----------



## creg

frogman955 said:


> In September there`s the BAKS meet where you can get frogs or even vivs from DMS.
> 
> 
> Mike


:2thumb: Thanks, i'd like a full planted setup if anyone does those at BAKS? am i right in thinking richie.b does not attend?


----------



## ronnyjodes

creg said:


> :2thumb: Thanks, i'd like a full planted setup if anyone does those at BAKS? am i right in thinking richie.b does not attend?


Yeah richie won't be there. There were a couple of planted vivs there last time so you might drop lucky :2thumb:


----------



## Dale63

i will be there with some of my vivs, and i am now looking at suppling fully planted and frogs. so just add water and food setups ie 30x40x40cm full setup with pair of frogs £150.


----------



## creg

DmsVivaria said:


> i will be there with some of my vivs, and i am now looking at suppling fully planted and frogs. so just add water and food setups ie 30x40x40cm full setup with pair of frogs £150.


Mate that would be fantastic, i would definitely be interested in one. I just don't have the diy skills or imagination to do one myself for that cheap.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

blabble182 said:


> Just thought id have a quick glance at the thread. now ive read the whole thing! looking epic! amphibian builds are were i look for inspiration, i dont know where you guys get your ideas from.
> 
> and great tip on the polyvine dead flat varnish, ordered some as it may solve many of my problems! how much does it actually dull down varnish in your experience?


Thanks Blabble, always nice to hear other keepers views and I'm glad you can draw inspiration from us phib folk. We do try.... :blush:

Yes the polyvine is a great product that is easy to use. If you go straight onto porous materials then make sure you dilute the varnish with a ratio of 90:10 (10 being dechlorinated water). It dries out 'flat' matt which eradicates the glossy shine often found in most varnishes. With that said Blabble, my rocks still retain a slight gloss due to the undercoat being yacht varnish. Fro desert reptiles and inverts, you can go direct onto the material without the need to seal. We only do this to impede humidity.


----------



## blabble182

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Thanks Blabble, always nice to hear other keepers views and I'm glad you can draw inspiration from us phib folk. We do try.... :blush:
> 
> Yes the polyvine is a great product that is easy to use. If you go straight onto porous materials then make sure you dilute the varnish with a ratio of 90:10 (10 being dechlorinated water). It dries out 'flat' matt which eradicates the glossy shine often found in most varnishes. With that said Blabble, my rocks still retain a slight gloss due to the undercoat being yacht varnish. Fro desert reptiles and inverts, you can go direct onto the material without the need to seal. We only do this to impede humidity.


yeah this is for a build im doing for my African Fat Tails, they like a decent amount of humidity so ive sealed everything, but hopefully this stuff should dull it down.

hopefully at some point soon ill actually get around to deciding what frog i want so i can build that tank aswell!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

blabble182 said:


> yeah this is for a build im doing for my African Fat Tails, they like a decent amount of humidity so ive sealed everything, but hopefully this stuff should dull it down.
> 
> hopefully at some point soon ill actually get around to deciding what frog i want so i can build that tank aswell!


Your caudicinctus will really appreciate it. Have you got a thread going with the build? I'd like to see it formulate on an arid terrain.


----------



## oakwell

stand looks great this is what I am needing and need to build my self however I am not that great with a saw lol.

I will take your idea though and see what happens lol


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Whilst being rained off, this gave me the chance to really test out the water durability of the rock back wall. It's been outside now for nearly a week and it's stood up to some pretty heavy lashing!!

The following pics show how it responds to water. The rain practically beads off the larger boulders whilst the small crevices and coves create little rocks pools (when horizontal of course). I'm hoping when vertical these trap water pockets.


----------



## Liam Yule

Well done, Looks awesome! might even give this wall a try. Like i said before... Definitely one of the best rock walls ive seen. Nice one :2thumb:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

*Stand Outer Frame - Vivarium Stand Part 1































































**









*Added the very same ployvine 'flat' varnish to add durability without the glossy finish often seen on melamine board (conti). Super happy with the finish and all the hard work so far!*


















*


----------



## soundstounite

Ahh mate tis a fine bit 'o'work to be sure:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Ha dude jig saws are fun,tis where ya put ya feet that counts,yeah I know that sound mad,but tis true mate. 

Anyway,cracking dude,just cracking,now dn't hurry up just take ya bloody time and wow us:Na_Na_Na_Na:

cool kiddo!!!!!!!

Stu


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

*


















**Custom Vivarium Hood Part 1 Complete











**Custom Vivarium Hood Part 2

*Many of you know my style by now. I'm not happy with just banging things together and letting them just take course. I like to tidy and trim things up and to be as neat as possible. So out came the nylon and 'L' profiles I had left from my poly vivs.
*





















































































































**Custom Vivarium Hood Part 2 Complete










*
Here are some progress pics which show the matching furniture.*



















*Ignore all the dust as this was before I wiped them down.*









*


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

*Custom Vivarium Hood Part 3 - Lighting























































*4mm steel tubes are cut to bring the flood down whilst allowing heat to escape and aid better air flow.*

















































































*


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Things are really started to come together now. I decided to put a back on the stand and simply bore out a 55mm hole for an outlet. Front door also fitted, painted and varnished with a new black steel handle.



















6 seed socket breaker.... just in case!




























First view of the entire unit - hell this thing is big!! Good thing I made the inner frame as this things packs a punch. Very eager to get creative again now. God damn rain piss off'



















This is how the custom hood will sit.


----------



## samurai

I'm really looking forward to seeing this finished


----------



## brysaa2

Fair play fella that's looking bloody briliant! Can't wait to see it finished too!


----------



## Cornish-J

looks amazing mate, can't wait to see how you design/plant it.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Thanks for all the nice comments and support. Defo been a learning curve so far and it has taken far longer than I would have liked. Next up is the fun part of the build. Currently rigging the electrics so I'll try to be as clear as possible on this next section. Already had 2 low voltage shocks... this aint as easy as I though god damn rubber mat!


----------



## Ron Magpie

The attention to detail is really impressive. :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf

really has inspired me for the next build i do


----------



## Liam Yule

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments and support. Defo been a learning curve so far and it has taken far longer than I would have liked. Next up is the fun part of the build. Currently rigging the electrics so I'll try to be as clear as possible on this next section. Already had 2 low voltage shocks... this aint as easy as I though god damn rubber mat!


Nice job mate. Truly amazing considering its scratch built.... hmm shocks... know the feeling! not so low voltage though!:lol2:


----------



## Liam Yule

I'm getting impatient :devil::lol2:


----------



## Heart4Darts

Liam Yule said:


> I'm getting impatient :devil::lol2:


yeah me to :whistling2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

I'm trying..... lol!!!


----------



## creg

Terrarium Supplies said:


> I'm trying..... lol!!!


try harder :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Liam Yule said:


> I'm getting impatient :devil::lol2:





Heart4Darts said:


> yeah me to :whistling2:





Terrarium Supplies said:


> I'm trying..... lol!!!





creg said:


> try harder :lol2:


*Taps fingernails, impatiently*

In fairness, just like Stu, you like to do it right- I remember how annoying it was waiting for him to actually get some frogs- but his results since prove how valid it is to plan and do it right from the start. :2thumb:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

haha too true Ronaldo!

Ok, so here's a bit of an update. Back wall.... hmmm where to start. This is a complete learning curve for me. After putting it all together on the polystyrene background, overtime and probably down to curing and heat, the wall became slightly miss-shaped. More of a banana towards the top of the wall. So what to do.... I had to pain painstakingly cut each rock away from the background wall which left me with a pile of boulders 

*Interior Back Wall Part 3*






















































































































I'm basically working with a big jigsaw puzzle, piecing all the rocks back together whilst ensuring not to be so generic. Have you ever tried to create a back wall and sides whilst vertical....!!! It ain't flipping easy haha' who ever said this kind of stuff is a walk in the park needs to go and ####.


----------



## Wolfenrook

You're going to regret sticking those "rocks" on with Gorilla Glue bud! I stuck on a cork panel using the stuff once, 12 months later it was hanging off from the top.... Stick to using silicone, it at least stays put.

Ade


----------



## plasma234

i dont think ade likes GG all that much :lol2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Wolfenrook said:


> You're going to regret sticking those "rocks" on with Gorilla Glue bud! I stuck on a cork panel using the stuff once, 12 months later it was hanging off from the top.... Stick to using silicone, it at least stays put.
> 
> Ade


Well pointed out Ade, though luckily I'm not solely relaying on GG to make the final bond :mf_dribble:


----------



## Wolfenrook

I used to love GG, sung it praises at every turn, told folks to use it etc. The thing is though, it's one of those methods that doesn't stand up to time very well, and comes back to bite you on the bum much much later. 

Hence I now use what I have dubbed the natural green background method, used to be known as the backgroundless method but this is a misnomer really as you DO create a background, but using live plants rather than chemicals etc. 

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Ade, I too have used GG with mixed outcomes. It's still early days for some of my vivs but the one that is doing the best so far is the plasti-dip method. Even the heavy traffic areas seem to be standing up well.

As pointed out though. What are the long term effects of using these man made materials. They are after all chemicals like Ade said. I would hate to think that I am causing harm to my froggies but until we know more, what other choice have we got in building such creative habitats. All we can go by are the safety sheets until proved otherwise. There is backgroundless of course but I do like the vertical landscape look and feel of a well designed phib tank.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Agreed, I mean don't get me wrong I have 2 vivs where Gorilla Glue worked a treat, both of them I used tree fern fiber, both were touched up using brown silicone and either tree fern fiber or fine orchid bark. When it does fail though, it REALLY fails. lol

I stopped using the term backgroundless bud, as it was giving people the wrong idea. They were thinking that it's just a glass back with something on the outside perhaps. Yeah I've done this, but the method I use you construct a background out of live plants, with maybe some wood, but with no ahesives etc to attach them. The best results I obtained are as you know in my leucomelas viv, Dale saw it when he visited and at first wouldn't believe there wasn't a background in there. So I've dubbed it the organic/natural green background method. lol

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf

Ade, one thing i've thought about was siliconing in a netting or mesh at the back to help grow things up. obviously theirs the risks of frog getting caught up it etc but was thinking of the mesh we have at work for growing clematis up, holes are like 5cm. surely with a use of some fast covering, large and small leafed plants you could create a nice little wall


----------



## Wolfenrook

Meefloaf said:


> Ade, one thing i've thought about was siliconing in a netting or mesh at the back to help grow things up. obviously theirs the risks of frog getting caught up it etc but was thinking of the mesh we have at work for growing clematis up, holes are like 5cm. surely with a use of some fast covering, large and small leafed plants you could create a nice little wall


Or you could use filter foam, then "sew" the stems onto it. I know this method had just started to take off in the aquarium world for creating moss walls, especially useful for hiding filter inlets. lol

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Wolfenrook said:


> So I've dubbed it the organic/natural green background method.


orgural method sounds better :2thumb: your claim to fame


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Foam is added to take the weight of the back rocks whilst creating a better bond which I hope that overtime will be ok.









































































As you can see, most of the foam was cut away.























































*Interior Back Wall Part 3 Complete*


----------



## Cornish-J

excellent!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Thanks J, although it's a wee bit plain however the foundation is there now... it's screaming out for some creativity now so let the fun begin (**finally)!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Thanks J, although it's a wee bit plain however the foundation is there now... it's screaming out for some creativity now so let the fun begin (**finally)!!!


*Now* I'm excited! :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

lol.... my bad?! been heavy at work of late so will be picking up the plants @ BAKS (if plants are there of course?!)


----------



## Wolfenrook

Terrarium Supplies said:


> lol.... my bad?! been heavy at work of late so will be picking up the plants @ BAKS (if plants are there of course?!)


Lots of plants bud. At the very least Mike will have broms and I'll have some cuttings with me. : victory: I don't usually have a table though, so you may have to just come up and ask me. lol

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Anything for semi-arid terrain though?


----------



## Wolfenrook

Uhm, I can bring you some pothos cuttings? lol

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Got loads of that mate, thinking some form of hardy brom/s and maybe some climbers which can withstand a more dryer climate (light mist morning and night) - daytime temp highs of around 85+


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Sorry for the lack of updates. Combination of work and lack of supplies. Should be getting everything I need this weekend to start the interior and finally start progressing further.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Got loads of that mate, thinking some form of hardy brom/s and maybe some climbers which can withstand a more dryer climate (light mist morning and night) - daytime temp highs of around 85+


Have a look at Just Airplants- Gill is really helpful, and she does the whole range from very humid to dryland broms.


Just Airplants


----------



## bobo10

Terrarium Supplies said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Foam is added to take the weight of the back rocks whilst creating a better bond which I hope that overtime will be ok.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> As you can see, most of the foam was cut away.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> *Interior Back Wall Part 3 Complete*
> 
> image


Mate your awesome when it comes to building vivariums and stuff seriously. Im pretty impressed:2thumb:.

Good work!!!!!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Cheers Ron and thanks Tom, I do try....


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Been a while I know but due to work and other commitments, I have only just managed to pick things up.

*Custom Vivarium Hood Part 4 - Thermostat 

*Start of the wiring ensuring the connection is clean.



















#1 Light test










#2 Thermostat test





































Note: had to use resistors to allow a drop in voltage or this would have gone boom!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

I've said this before, but the attention to detail is really quite inspiring! :notworthy:



EDIT: Or annoying- but still important, lol!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Some more detailing work was completed just to tidy things up on the outside. I ran nylon wrapping at the base on both sides and towards the top of the viv. I like clean lines and a nice finish 









*


















*Also added some thick pile carpet to cushion the viv and make it sit nice and purdy.









*


















Interior Furnishing Part 1



























*


----------



## Ron Magpie

Interesting that you are using carpet- I can see that it would work. I tend to use poly, but that is partly because I usually place heatmats underneath, sandwiched between the poly and the tank. That wouldn't apply in a tank as tall as yours, though, I'm guessing.

EDIT: Oh, and with my reed frog tank, where the transition between drainage layer and soil looked especially nasty, for some reason, I covered the front base with black electrical tape!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

I use poly upstairs ron under some of the other vivs. The reason behind the carpet was for cosmetic reasons (black) to match the rest of the build and second the high pile really makes the viv easier to slide in and out (if needed) as the weight of the viv is V heavy. I did counter sink the screws on the cabinet top but there was one that bridged out a little and would have cracked the base with ease. This pile should eradicate that 'hoping'.....


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Organic compost










Coco Fiber










Tree Fern










Let there be green!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Fab stuff! :2thumb:

I'm sure you know but just in case, don't worry if some of the new plants peg it, innitially. I've had the same plants in virtually identical vivs, at times, that have differed radically in how they did- microclimate obviously plays a part, but it is often strange to watch one plant dwindle and die in a viv, whereas next door it is making a determined effort to Rule the World!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Pods added 










Plants added




























Custom rocks with carpet moss




























All starting to come together nicely. Weekend work includes climate control, micro fans and misting system... oh the joy. Moved the frogs down so these can see their new home being created. Hoping they appreciate all the hard work and money over the summer months lol.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Ron Magpie said:


> Fab stuff! :2thumb:
> 
> I'm sure you know but just in case, don't worry if some of the new plants peg it, innitially. I've had the same plants in virtually identical vivs, at times, that have differed radically in how they did- microclimate obviously plays a part, but it is often strange to watch one plant dwindle and die in a viv, whereas next door it is making a determined effort to Rule the World!


Yeah mate, I've done this a few times now and the ivy seems to rule the roost with all the hylid vivs hehe. Not too sure on the moss so will have to see. If you can recall, last year I had that random plant pop up out of the tree fern... it soon perished so I hope in the up and coming months, the flora will start to establish in some form or other. Fingers crossed and all :2thumb:


----------



## jtg

Absolutely brilliant.
The most on those rocks looks fantastic.

Brilliant build!


Josh


----------



## Meefloaf

you scrapped the tree then ?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

I did Joe, had to change direction with a lot of this to account for the new inhabitants. Instead I went for vines and a large pothos.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Back on with more hood work.










Left fan intake - I swapped the fan around in it's housing so it would pump fresh air into the viv.










Right fan outtake - this fan is used to draw the stale air out. When combined, the fans work in sync to cycle the air promote good air flow when the thermostat switches over to cooling.










Top vent.

**Ignore the shine, the dam thing was still wet when I started to piece this together this morning 














































Vent closed.










Vent open.














































Inside wiring... lots going off and looks a bit busy lol. All the wiring is hooked into the HTC-1000 for full heating/cooling. Used a lot of resistors to drop the voltage throughout or this would have gone up in smoke.




























*Custom Vivarium Hood - Completed*










Onwards and upwards today. Dale kindly drilled me three holes. Misting nozzles will accommodate the left and right holes whilst the center will be used for the thermostat probe.


----------



## jtg

Fantastic work on the hood my friend!

josh


----------



## johne.ev

Any updates on this mate? Hows the viv looking now?
Just in the process of doing some backgrounds myself using old exo-terra backgrounds & the pva/moss/tree fern method you have used on the roots in this build.
Excellent build btw & really enjoyed reading about it too.


----------



## creg

I'd love to see some update pics too with pics of the frogs inside :2thumb:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Cheers guys, I'll get some updated pics on this weekend. Please to report that all frogs are doing very well. Some plants have conquered others but this is to be expected. I'm just letting everything do their own things... the wilder the better! All background, rocks and decor is doing well so pics to follow this weekend


----------



## Arcadiajohn

as usual,, that looks the NUTS!!

great use of product and a fantastic finish

just need to see it all working over a viv:whistling2:

well done

john


----------



## Dale63

hi James

can you email me a picture of the viv for my web site.


Dale


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Will do Dale, I'll send you some high res images so you can pic which ones you want to display on your webby.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Vivarium update 3 months on...

Some of the original plants died off, pothos always seems to rule all! Still got to add more plants but moss and rocks both doing very well.





































The flood is super bright - here you can see the light shade method from the ground.










New moss growth and rock holding up very well.










Plants started to entwine the small vines.



















Substrate doing very well and full of little cleaners busy at work 










Frogs currently in cooling. Have the fans running for 3 hours morning, 2 hours night to keep the air temps down. Also helps to demist the glass!










Large dormant female seeking refuge.










Thanks all!!


----------



## Arcadiajohn

These are very useful images, the viv seems to be settling very well indeed!

great!

john


----------

